# Throttle Body questions



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I need a little help here i wanna take off my throttle body to get it ported abut i dont know the right way to take it off is it just the 4 bolts and the harness and its an ls2


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's about it. Directly from the service manual:


> •Remove the electrical wire harness connector from the throttle body.
> •Remove the throttle body bolts.
> •Remove the throttle body
> •Remove the throttle body gasket.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet thanks man


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, 4 bolts and a rubber o-ring... easy to pull. 

i do have another question concerning the blade. i have a hole drilled into mine, and i heard that was for smoothing out the idle with a big cam. I've seen all differant sized holes in my searches. So, should i just experiment with hole sizes till i find what i like? or is there a size you want in relation to the size of the cam?

i've seen 1/8 - 1/4 inch holes. i have a 1/4 inch hole in mine currently


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

idk man call a tuning shop our local tuning shop in rochester ny is new era performance they would prolly know there number is 5858651832


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, thanks anyways. I need to have mine retuned as soon as i get my engine reinstalled, they should be able to help me.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it worth buying one after market, or taking the stock one to a shop??


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of performance gains can one expect by putting a different TB on these engines? The port on the TB is 90mm right? What's the diameter on the intake manifold?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Drilling holes in your TB blade is for hacks who can't figure out how to tune idle on a cammed car. It's a _really_ bad idea, but a few people have somehow made it work.

2. You can easily port your throttle body yourself.

3. You will need a tune afterward.

4. Don't expect to see gains on the dyno. It's more of a throttle response thing. Any "power gains" you see will be minimal/marginal.


----------

